# Celexa



## Mitch (Mar 7, 2003)

Hello,I've been taken Celexa for nearly 4 weeks now (first 2 weeks at 10mg and 2nd two at 20mg). What I want to know is, when people say they have been helped with their anxiety, do they mean that it takes away all the panic regarding not making it to a bathroom etc. The thing is I feel happier on this medication and have noticed that I don't actually panic as much in a panicky situation but it doesn't stop any of the anticipatory anxiety and all the what ifs going around in my head, therefore my stomach still gets worked up and I still feel I need to go when I'm in my phobic situations (the car if it's not near a toilet stop)etc. I tried SSRI's hoping that it would get rid of this altogether but I think I am hoping for a miracle! I have tried CBT and found it really good. I can actually talk myself out of a panic attack but can't talk myself out of not wanting to go because I still have some doubt that the worst possible thing could happen (an accident). Has anybody overcome this mental block without the help of medication? If so I would be really grateful for the advice. Actually any advice would be really appreciated. No one really knows unless they have been through it themselves, as we all know here.Thanks again,Mitch.


----------



## Kestrel (Dec 19, 2002)

I'm starting a Celexa routine next week, same as you've been doing. I tried taking on 10mg last week and it made me so ill the next day (I take it at night) that I couldn't do anything the next day. I was on Remeron but had the same problem. I get very nauseus in panic situations and I'm trying to find a medication to help (I'm also obsessive compulsive...what a mess!), but all the ones I try make me sick as well. I was wondering if you had an side effects and if you did if they went away soon.Thank you so much!Hugz,Kestrel


----------



## Monbu (Oct 8, 2001)

Hello Kestrel,I've had to change back to my old login name cause my new password wouldn't work somehow. Anyway, the side effects I had were insomnia (for the first two weeks it was quite bad but it has worn off mostly). I also have a bit of pain in the neck and arm but because I feel happier in myself I am willing to put up with this even though it is really annoying. I didn't have any stomach problems at all with it (it has lessened my appetite but not because of nausea I just don't feel like eating so much - this is a good side effect for me!)I do have IBS, mostly C but more (much more) D when I am anxious. I had mostly sorted my IBS out with hypnotherapy, diet etc it's just that damned anxiety that seems to have a mind of it's own!On the whole I'm glad I've tried the Celexa, it's not a miracle cure (cause I still need a lot of pushing to get out of my safe zone) but I definitely feel like I'm going forward.I hope you have a good outcome too.Thanks,Mitch (or Monbu).


----------

